#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [散文] [轉] 富翁與狼 （寓言）

## wingwolf

來源： http://owowo.blog.sohu.com/5481597.html


      一位富翁在非洲狩獵, 經過三個晝夜的周旋.  一匹狼成了他的獵物.   在向導準備剝下狼皮時,富翁制止了他, 他想救活這匹狼.

      這已經不是富翁第一次在這裏狩獵了, 可是從來沒有象這一次給他如此大的觸動.  

      狩獵時這匹狼被他追到一個近似"丁"字的岔道上, 正前方是迎面包抄來的向導,  他也端著一把槍, 狼夾在中間.  富翁當時很不明白,  狼爲什麽不選擇岔道逃掉,  而是迎著向導的槍口撲過去,  準備奪路而逃.  難道那條岔道比向導的槍口更危險嗎?狼在奪路而逃時被捕獲了,  它的臀部中了彈.  面對富翁的迷惑,  向導說:" 埃托沙地區的狼是一種很聰明的動物,它們知道只要奪路成功,就有生的希望.而選擇沒有獵槍的岔路必定是死路一條.因爲那條看似平坦的大道必有陷阱. 這是它們長期與獵人周旋中悟出的道理."富翁聽了向導的話,非常震驚,

      據說,那匹狼最後救治成功,如今生活在納米比亞埃托沙禁獵公園裏,所有的生活費由那位富翁提供.因爲富翁非常感激它告訴他這個道理:在這個互相競爭的社會裏,真正的陷阱會僞裝成機會,真正的機會也會僞裝成陷阱.

===============================================

不知道該怎麽分類了……
應該算是哲理性的寓言/散文吧

寓意挺深刻
不過要有些閱曆才能真正理解吧

話說很好奇……非洲的狼？

----------

